# 72 years old and still going!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 5, 2008)

[yt]iUvjXQHt6QQ&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

That is simply amazing


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool video.
He has a great diet and works out quite a bit.


----------



## tellner (Apr 5, 2008)

You have to give all respect to people like him.

A little closer to home we have Guro Bud Thompson.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, indeed, all respect for sure!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2008)

Most impressed.  

Until the stump of my dad's amputated leg started playing up, confining him to crutches, he too was a stong and active man.  It's breaking him psychologically that he can no longer do what he once could and the lack of activity is hurtling him to the grave I fear.  Still he's done well for the men in our line that he's made it past the mid-70's.

It just goes to show that 'training' never stops and it is to your benefit if that is so.


----------

